# Watch and earn



## WatchandEarn (Apr 13, 2016)

ONLY FOR US AND UK
Hello,i`m very proud to announce that our software *Watch&Earn* is on beta-testing.You ask us what is it and why should you use it ?
1.HD Quality of all games
2.Every single game that u bet - is here! (Baseball,Basketball,Soccer,American Football,Boxing/UFC,Gold,Greyhounds,Rugby and many others)
3.No need to search for all your favourite matches in the whole internet,2 clicks - you are in.
4.Every single video player is supported.
5.We pay for every match you watch (the system of paying is giving up to all who gets beta-keys).
6. OS: Windows 7 only (still testing it on W 8.1 and 10)
Every beta-key is used only for 1 PC (HDWI tracking) and 1 VPN,so u cannot give your key to someone else.
To get your beta-key and more details email us *watchandearn@yahoo.com*,we will contact you as fast as we can


----------



## Izzy77 (May 1, 2020)

thanks a lot, guy, i'm very grateful for this information!


----------



## Josewise (May 8, 2020)

Thank you dude


----------

